# BRIGGS Model 130202 Type 0523-01 Condensor Wire



## briggs 5hp (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a Americans Best Tiller with the briggs 5hp model 130202 type0523-01 code 74112507. It has been setting up for a few years but appears to be in good condition. I ran it once last year for about 1hr and it stopped running.

Is it worth repairing? Anyone know how old it is?

I have two wires coming from the condensor. One goes to the coil. The other is not connected, where does it go??

Any help appreciated....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The other lead is for a kill switch, and is usually located on the throttle control plate where the throttle cable hooks up.

If it was running good when put up, then it should be worth repairing. Date code on the engine show it to be a 1974 year model which makes it about 34 years old or so.


----------



## briggs 5hp (Mar 18, 2008)

*point gap*

Thanks for the help./ Any idea what the points will gap at ??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

briggs 5hp said:


> Thanks for the help./ Any idea what the points will gap at ??


.020"


----------

